# Ver. 3.0.2.5 Firmware Update to NEC(Renesas) USB 3.0 controller-unloading fix



## 95Viper (Sep 2, 2010)

*Firmware and Driver Updates to NEC(Renesas) USB 3.0, plus controller-unloading fix*

Problem: NEC ( now Renesas ) USB 3.0 controller dropping\un-loading it self from device manager.

My ASUS U3S6 card had this problem, since the firmware update the hub controller has not dropped\un-loaded at all. As of 8/2/2010, ASUS did not have the update on their support site.

Solution: Firmware update to Version 3.0.2.5.x.x

From Readme.txt file:
CHANGES IN THIS RELEASE
 Version 3.0.2.5
[New functions or enhancements]
- Mass Storage Class UAS (USB Attached SCSI) is supported.
[Problem fixes]
-Added the workaround of xHCI Driver Unload Problem.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DETERMINING WHICH VERSION IS INSTALLED
 [Windows Vista and Windows 7 and Windows XP]
1. On the Start menu, click All Programs, NEC Electronics,
   USB3.0 Host Controller Driver, and then USB3.0 Hsot Controller Utility.
2. Show USB3.0 Host Controller Information. If "Firmware Version" is 3025,
   you succeed in updating FW.

You can find the updates at various sites on the web, but here are a couple:
Lenovo support
Station-drivers < The one I used (Windows version)

Disclaimer: You flash your hardware at your own risk.


EDIT: 
*There is a new driver version for the NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 and it can be downloaded here @ Intel's download center:* USB 3.0: Renesas Electronics* USB 3.0 Driver (Version 2..1.28.0)
or
you can get the latest driver( version 2.1.36.0 ) here, @ Stationdrivers

The latest firmware is still version 3.0.2.8.0.8, as of, July 4, 2011.  Can be had at Station-drivers here:NEC/RENESAS USB3

All this info has been for the NEC/RENESAS USB3 uPD720200 & uPD720200a Controllers...  Station Drivers ,also, has updates for the uPD720201 & uPD720202 chipsets on the same linked page.


----------



## cool_recep (Mar 19, 2011)

New NEC USB 3.0 Firmware 3.0.2.8.0.8

*April 2011 Update!*

*Download Source and release notes*

*New Update for µPD720200A chip!*

*NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 Firmware 4.0.1.5.0.2 - Only for µPD720200A*


----------



## 530xd (May 17, 2011)

Hi.
I have this motherboard with usb3 controller on it: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3

I have updated the firmware to latest. 3027

but I am unsure what drivers to use, currently I use 1.0.19.0

Should I use the v2.0 drivers on it?

thanx.


----------



## robn (May 17, 2011)

Yeah go for the newest drivers, the V2 are much tidier (and Renesas branded instead of NEC btw) - no longer have a USB3mon process (I think it was called) that runs in the background.

Latest driver is 2.1.16.0 ...not available thru Renesas as they only deal with OEMs, however Station Drivers is a trustworthy site (and good for Broadcom Wi-Fi drivers too).


----------



## 530xd (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, installed latest driver and now my usb devices seems stable.
Have used it for 5 hours now playing and editing music.
thanx.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm, it never occured to me to updated my USB 3 drivers after NEC became renesas, or whatever it was that went on there.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a USB controller with a NEC chip made by SOHOUSB in our workshop PC.  Will it be safe to use these with it?  If it was my personal card, I wouldn't mind, but as it belongs to my boss I want to make sure.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hmmm, it never occured to me to updated my USB 3 drivers after NEC became renesas, or whatever it was that went on there.



One of them drivers you sorta never think about, until you think about it.



Red_Machine said:


> We have a USB controller with a NEC chip made by SOHOUSB in our workshop PC.  Will it be safe to use these with it?  If it was my personal card, I wouldn't mind, but as it belongs to my boss I want to make sure.



Sorta hard to say... IMO, should be no problem, as long as you get the firmware and driver for the chip that is used.

They actually make a few different ones now and there are a couple of other companies making USB 3.0 controllers.  So, you need to check and be sure of the chip you are updating before proceeding.

I, personally, have updated the NEC/RENESAS USB3 Controller (uPD720200 & uPD720200a) Driver Version 2.1.16.0 (latest version) and the firmware Version 3.0.2.7.0.8 (uPD720200), on my Gigabyte x58a-UDR3 MB and the add-in card (ASUS U3S6) in my second system, with the firmware and drivers from Station-drivers.

Have had no problems; and, I have a slight improvement in stability with certain USB devices.

Dis-claimer:  As you know though, anytime you update firmware you take the chance of a bad flash.  And, do this at your own risk.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 7, 2011)

With my ASUS R3F mobo, I had upgraded to the Renesas v2.0.4.0 with good results.  Original was not so good.   ***This was not on Asus mobo site for R3F mobo but for Sabertooth mobo and R3Extreme .***

Would you all agree that the newer version is better yet?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 7, 2011)

Firmware and update worked fine on my AMD setup although there was not a issue in the 1st place hehe.


----------



## 530xd (Jun 7, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> With my ASUS R3F mobo, I had upgraded to the Renesas v2.0.4.0 with good results.  Original was not so good.   ***This was not on Asus mobo site for R3F mobo but for Sabertooth mobo and R3Extreme .***
> 
> Would you all agree that the newer version is better yet?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110607/Capture.jpg



Original it was useless, the usb discs I had connected disappeared just after some minutes use.


----------



## Cypherdude (Jun 10, 2011)

*Process Name is nusb3mon.exe*32, "USB 3.0 Monitor"*



robn said:


> Yeah go for the newest drivers, the V2 are much tidier (and Renesas branded instead of NEC btw) - no longer have a USB3mon process (I think it was called) that runs in the background.
> 
> Latest driver is 2.1.16.0 ...not available thru Renesas as they only deal with OEMs, however Station Drivers is a trustworthy site (and good for Broadcom Wi-Fi drivers too).


I am using Renesas driver version 2.0.4.0 in Win7-64.  The name of the process is nusb3mon.exe*32 and it is their "USB 3.0 Monitor".

Thanks to everyone for posting on this thread.  When I saw the RENESAS USB3 2.1.16.0 version, I was worried it had a virus or would give all their windows in french.  Most of the information, the pop-up windows, the example graphics are in french on this www.station-drivers.com page.

Renesas should really have their drivers and BIOS updates available for download on their own website so we don't have to worry about these things.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 10, 2011)

Both the firmware and newer driver worked fine on our SOHOUSB card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2011)

thank god i got one of these as a review and it was all F@#$ up. thank you


----------



## mark09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi people.

I have a little problem with my USB3 renesas controller.

I have two usb3 controllers on my ASRock 890FX deluxe4 and I would like to update the firmware of both, but the firmware updater says: "Plural host controller detected"

This is what I tried: disabled USB3 controller from BIOS (it disables both), disabled one controller from Device Management in Windows 7 x64 and the PCI-TO-PCI bridge where it's attached. Nothing, same error. Any advice?

Plese help, if you can. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2011)

i updated the firmware on my board with these and updated the drivers, no problems at all.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 14, 2011)

mark09 said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I have a little problem with my USB3 renesas controller.
> 
> ...



Quoted from the release notes for the firmware update:

"Note3 : If multiple uPD720200s are detected on the PC, F302708FWUP1.EXE does not
        start to update."

And, your board does have two uPD720200 controller chips, of which, only both can be enabled or disabled.
Seems ASRock needs to update the bios to seperate the two to allow individual control.

Here is a thread at TweakTown forums where they have a little discussion about the firmware updating and a beta bios for the 890FX and 890 GX boards that have the USB device boot problem.

890FX Deluxe4 BIOS L1.51 and 890GX Extreme4 BIOS L1.03

Goodluck


----------



## mark09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your answer, I will ask there.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 14, 2011)

mark09 said:


> Thanks for your answer, I will ask there.



If you get a fix or answer and/or you get some results or resolve the matter, please post back here to share the experience.

Thank you!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just to show that the update does work:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flash Firmware first...then reboot.
Next update driver.
Notice the new field regarding power management.


----------



## mark09 (Jun 14, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Just to show that the update does work:  http://img.techpowerup.org/110614/Capture.jpg
> 
> Flash Firmware first...then reboot.
> Next update driver.
> Notice the new field regarding power management.



Yes, it indeed works. The problem is that on my board I have more than one controller, so the updater complains.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2011)

mark09 said:


> Yes, it indeed works. The problem is that on my board I have more than one controller, so the updater complains.



can you disable one or the other ?.


----------



## mark09 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have these choices to disable one controller at a time, but neither of these works:
- From device manager (the USB3 Utility from renesas/nec sees just one controller but the updater sees two)
- From bios (both controller disabled, the installer sees none)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 14, 2011)

Re-read your first post.
Try contacting Renesas and ASRock and see what they have to say, maybe ASRock will update Bios like 95Viper said.

*Keep posting here because I see a lot of new boards have two controllers and this issue is going to come up.*

It may be a matter of how the updater software is written and Renesas may have the answer.

*BTW.... what version are you trying to update from?*

Does ASROCK have another similar board that they do have an update for... see my earlier post about ASUS not having their site updated.  Perhaps another vendors update package would work; like ASUS.


----------



## mark09 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am updating from 3.0.2.1

AS Rock does not support updating firmwares I think.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Post Your Specs Using "User CP" in toolbar*



mark09 said:


> I am updating from 3.0.2.1
> 
> AS Rock does not support updating firmwares I think.



mark09, I see you have not filled out "system specs".

If you want better help, it's nice to know all the hardware you are working with.

Other links for drivers:  https://nwgat.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/necfresco-logic-usb-3-0-controller-drivers/

http://jetdl.com/download/Ver+3+0+2...enesas+USB+3+0+controller+unloading+fix/50d4l


----------



## michial (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a new HP laptop dv7-6143cl qe.  It has renesas 3.0 on two ports.  It doesnt show up when you click start,programs,etc.  It is in the device mgr and prog files though.  My version is
2.0.32.0.  Which driver can I update to?  I click on update driver in device mgr and it says it sthe most recent.  But not according to this site.  THanks


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2011)

michial said:


> I have a new HP laptop dv7-6143cl qe. It has renesas 3.0 on two ports. It doesnt show up when you click start,programs,etc. It is in the device mgr and prog files though. My version is
> 2.0.32.0. Which driver can I update to? I click on update driver in device mgr and it says it sthe most recent. But not according to this site. THanks



I would try HP website for updated drivers...first.
HP does often use proprietary software.
Use Piriform's "Speccy" to find out motherboard manufacturer.
http://www.piriform.com/download
If no update, then you should be able to run the updates listed here...check chip numbers to be sure.

Each chip supports two ports.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2011)

after updating these it seems my USB ports no longer charge my devices through USB... i'ma have to look into why that is.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> after updating these it seems my USB ports no longer charge my devices through USB... i'ma have to look into why that is.



My usb 3.0 charges my cell phone fine...doing it now after reading your issue.
Does it fail for 3.0 or 2.0 ports or both?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry i missed a word or something there, it no longer chargers when in S3 sleep mode.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

Have not tried sleep mode due to Folding...will try later and post back.


----------



## Cybrnook (Jun 18, 2011)

Phone charging fine, all working well. 







Check your BIOS as well, I know some gigabyte boards have power over USB settings, or something similar.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

cybrnook said:


> phone charging fine, all working well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110618/capture.png
> 
> check your bios as well, i know some gigabyte boards have power over usb settings, or something similar.



*3028 firmware!!!  Please share.*

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/nec.htm


*EDIT:* *DRIVER package is larger than v3027.*


----------



## Cybrnook (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> *3028 firmware!!!  Please share.*



Posted at the top of Drivers-station. Along with the latest driver

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/nec.htm


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

*NEW 3.0.2.8.0.8 Firmware*



Mussels said:


> sorry i missed a word or something there, it no longer chargers when in S3 sleep mode.



I tried sleep mode with this newer driver and tried charging some spare cell phones and it went OK.

Did not try 3.0.2.7.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2011)

3.0.2.8 works on my iphone4 - if its plugged in when i sleep the PC.


plugging it in after, it does really slowly charge (like, 15% overnight) but the phone doesnt think its charging.


i wonder if that tickbox to disable the power saving stuff is related when firmware flashing.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i wonder if that tickbox to disable the power saving stuff is related when firmware flashing.



I think you can put a check in that box after you flashed from whatever newer version that incorporates it.  Have not tried it that way, as I did not understand the function, so left it stock...  All phones are charged right now and no other appliance to test right now.

Will try and post back.

Also, I set comp. to sleep then plugged in.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I think you can put a check in that box after you flashed from whatever newer version that incorporates it.  Have not tried it that way, as I did not understand the function, so left it stock...  All phones are charged right now and no other appliance to test right now.
> 
> Will try and post back.



my 'dumb' nokia N95 recognises that its getting power/charging, however it too charges a lot slower.


this is relevant, as its part of my motherboards features regarding this:

http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/186/images/amd800-charge.htm


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> this is relevant, as its part of my motherboards features regarding this:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/18...800-charge.htm



So are you saying that the hardware and firmware 3028 don't work with the "ON/OFF Charge Driver Download" software.

It smells proprietary.

Your board has a proprietary red usb 3.0 pinout?  From picture in link.

What about keeping the 3028 firmware and reinstalling older Gbyte driver?  Maybe cr*p idea? (just to link the "special" software with driver?)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> So are you saying that the hardware and firmware 3028 don't work with the "ON/OFF Charge Driver Download" software.
> 
> It smells proprietary.
> 
> ...



that whole on/off charge is so poorly documented... no i was using the onboard ports. i think this is a combination of apple being weird, and gigabyte not documenting shit right.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that whole on/off charge is so poorly documented... no i was using the onboard ports. i think this is a combination of apple being weird, and gigabyte not documenting shit right.




+1 on that...

I have that on my board, too. 
I installed the drivers, updated the bios, the rest of the stuff they recommended and get the same.  
Sometimes charges fast sometimes not.(my phones will quick charge, on the wall charger and auto charger, when off anyways in about 25 to 30 mins.)  
It charges perfectly when the PC is on.  I have seen no real difference between the MB being off or on.  It is the other modes that are wierd.  
You did notice all the little *notes on the page about due to, user's maybe, results vary, current may vary, etc.
I don't think the bugs have totally been squashed and the linens ironed out.

So, I'll just keep on using the wall charger.

Goodluck there, Mussels!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Does the PSU standard matter? Perhaps the variation is with how the PSU is constructed, and how the +5 volt works in sleep mode.



95Viper said:


> You did notice all the little *notes on the page about due to, user's maybe, results vary, current may vary, etc.



Sounds like GByte should have a QVL list for PSU's that are compatible with these new features.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 25, 2011)

If you enable ErP in the BIOS, then devices don't charge, it's got nothing to do with USB 3.0 or On/Off charge.


----------



## Sanhime (Jul 7, 2011)

I too have this problem.  I use Asrock x58 Extreme6.  I get the plural host controller detected error message.   I hope someone fixes this soon.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 10, 2011)

*Update for Driver (not firmware) ADDED to original OP:*

There is a new driver version for the NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 and it can be downloaded here @ Intel's download center:  USB 3.0: Renesas Electronics* USB 3.0 Driver (Version 2.1.19.0)


----------



## Sanhime (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice, do we know what is new about this driver?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2011)

Sanhime said:


> Nice, do we know what is new about this driver?



There was no info in the driver package.
I am still trying to find release notes for it.
Someone or I will post them, as soon as, we can get the info.

I installed the newer driver (Version 2.1.19.0), but have seen no changes on the face of it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have installed as well:







http://www.station-drivers.com/page/nec.htm

Anyone know French:  http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3202

PDF:  http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/nec/divers/reensas_Information.pdf


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I have installed as well:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110711/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice info in the pdf, thanks.

The page in french, also, states that they do not have any release note info.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 12, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Nice info in the pdf, thanks.



See page 6 of PDF...note example firmware 4015???


----------



## Cybrnook (Jul 12, 2011)

I know some people (Mussels) were having issues with gigabyte boards and charging phones:


*NOTE: Due to certain mobile phone limitations, users may need to connect the mobile phone to their PC before the PC enters S4/S5 mode to enable a quick charge from non ON/OFF Charge USB ports.
*
Maximum 3 devices can be charged at the same time. Charging current may vary with PSU 5V stand-by spec.


http://www.gigabyte.us/MicroSite/185/on-off-charge.htm  - Overview

http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/Utility.aspx?cg=2 - Driver direct download (on/off charge)


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> See page 6 of PDF...note example firmware 4015???



That 4015 firmware has been seen in boards like, Z68X-UD7-B3, with the dual usb 3.0 chips.
But, have not seen it for download.

Something to Sherlock!


----------



## wiak (Jul 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> after updating these it seems my USB ports no longer charge my devices through USB... i'ma have to look into why that is.


you have to set "USB selective suspend setting" to Disabled
btw you might also disable power saving in device manager on the nec controller
not sure that realy is needed but still, nec is annoying


----------



## wiak (Jul 19, 2011)

95Viper said:


> That 4015 firmware has been seen in boards like, Z68X-UD7-B3, with the dual usb 3.0 chips.
> But, have not seen it for download.
> 
> Something to Sherlock!


i got a ExpressCard that has 4015 firmware
seems to work better with 2.1.19 driver than 3028 firmware on PCI Express x1 cards

FYI, i just updated the list and downloads for usb 3.0 drivers on my blog
http://nwgat.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/necfresco-logic-usb-3-0-controller-drivers/


----------



## mark09 (Aug 1, 2011)

Done!

See the instructions here: http://forum.oszone.net/post-1722285.html#post1722285

The forum is in russian (use google translate). Download the file linked in that post (I used JDownloader). Than translate the how to with google translate as well. If you find garbage text when you open it, you have to switch to the right encoding (I used Notepad++ and selected OEM 866 in the Encoding - Charset - Cyrillic menu).

Bye!


----------



## Sanhime (Aug 1, 2011)

Download using an obscure download manager from an obscure Russian website?  How about supplying or linked the file here instead and save everyone the trouble?


----------



## mark09 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jdownloader is not that obscure. It's very popular. I used that because I don't know any word in russian so I was not able to download directly from the website. I've tried that on my mobo ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4.

Anyway, in that package you will find all the tools needed for the update, except for the updated firmware that you can find on station-drivers.

Now it's up to you if you want to try. I did it and it works. If you want to update that is the only way if you have multiple controllers (it's just about using some command switches of the updater and adding two lines to the cfg.ini, everything written in detail in the howto).

Bye.


----------



## Sanhime (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe TPU can look into this and supply it on their website.   >.>


----------



## stasio (Sep 21, 2011)

USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber 2.1.25.0:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/19880/eng/USB3_allOS_2.1.25.0_NEC_PV.exe


----------



## gringopig (Sep 23, 2011)

Regarding the driver version 2.1.25.0

I have firmware revision 3025 on an Asus Sabertooth X58 with BIOS1201 and currently run driver 2.1.19.0 on Windows 7 x64.

I tried updating to this newer driver but experienced a clash with the Nvidia driver 285.27 beta and my GTX570s in SLI.

This new driver has problems with my setup and stops the graphics driver from operating in SLI correctly. Non-SLI seems to be OK but as soon as SLI is selected, the driver crashes out and reverts the screen resolution to low with the graphics hardware reported as stopped in device manager. Update/clean install of Renesas driver 2.1.25.0 same result.
Back to previous build and all is OK.

FYI


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a problem as well with 285.27 Beta and Skype.  460GTX, single right now

I thought it was Beta Driver, so I went back to previoius version.  Skype now works.

Now I am thinking it is the 2.1.25.0 Driver.  UNSURE???


----------



## gringopig (Sep 24, 2011)

The Renesas/NEC driver installed OK but disables SLI and forces the hardware to release the driver. With SLI disabled, all seems OK.

This may be purely a bug with the Nvidia beta driver. The only way to test would be to go back to a previous Renesas/NEC driver ( I'm running 2.1.19.0 without error in tandem with the beta Nvidia driver).

The USB 3.0 host controller driver is the easiest to remove/re-install, so get the one supplied by your motherboard manufacturer and uninstall 2.1.25.0 and put the older one on. Then re-install (cleanly) the beta driver and check everything is OK. If not, then it's the Nvidia beta and not the Renesas/NEC driver.
A WHQL will be along shortly in any case from Nvidia.

My problem was with SLI.


----------



## stasio (Sep 24, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I had a problem as well with 285.27 Beta and Skype.  460GTX, single right now
> 
> I thought it was Beta Driver, so I went back to previoius version.  Skype now works.
> 
> Now I am thinking it is the 2.1.25.0 Driver.  UNSURE???


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for info of new drivers! (MSI hsn't updated their downloads page for a while)

Bad thing: Readme says basically that if something is wrong, it won't run firmware update, but in my case that means it stops flashing process in the middle, freaking me out, then introduces memory leak, which forces hard restart. (that happens when you try to flash 4015 firmware to uPD720200 chip)

Good thing: successfully updated latest Firmware(3028) and Driver(2.1.25.0) for my MSI Star USB3 PCIE card.


----------



## chrone (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the info on new renesas driver on intel site and firmware from station-driver.

unfortunately this cheap pcie x1 to usb 3.0 addon card is still not compatible with wd my passport essential 500gb usb 3.0 external drive or vice versa. 

disable the usb 3.0 power management didn't help too, the system could not detect any drive at all.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

chrone said:


> thanks for the info on new renesas driver on intel site and firmware from station-driver.
> 
> unfortunately this cheap pcie x1 to usb 3.0 addon card is still not compatible with wd my passport essential 500gb usb 3.0 external drive or vice versa.
> 
> disable the usb 3.0 power management didn't help too, the system could not detect any drive at all.



does it have an internal molex power connector? might need it.


----------



## chrone (Oct 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> does it have an internal molex power connector? might need it.



already plugged in. it's using 7207200a chip. from the renesas site, this one is a power safer compared the old 7207200 one.

gigabyte ga-890fxa-ud5 v2.1 use the old chipset and it can powered wd passport essential 500gb usb 3.0 using both original short cable from wd and cheap 1.5m usb 3.0 cable long flawlessly.

i've tested with my vendor regarding the pcie x1 usb 3.0, and it can only detect usb 3.0 flashdrive, not portable hard drive. the wd sure was powered but the system could not initialize it.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 14, 2011)

Updated:  Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Driver version 2.1.27.0 Intel download page

File name:  USB3.0_allOS_2.1.27.0_PV.exe
Version:  2.1.27.0
Date:  10/13/2011
Size: 7.99 MB
Operating Systems:  Windows 7, 32-bit*, Windows 7, 64-bit*, Windows Vista 32*, Windows Vista 64*, Windows XP Home Edition*, Windows XP Media Center Edition*, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition*, Windows XP Professional*

I found no release notes, yet... still looking.
If I find any I will post them; and, if, anyone gets them for this version 2.1.27.0... please post them.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen and tried this new driver? : (v3.0.8.0) : http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm

NEW Different chip set:uPD720201 & uPD720202.

Not sure it is compatible with original chips: uPD720200 & uPD720200a


----------



## ecchymose (Oct 24, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Not sure it is compatible with original chips: uPD720200 & uPD720200a



It isn't. The uPD720201 & uPD720202 are the next version of the Renesas USB 3.0 chips and are incompatible with uPD720200(a). For one thing, they add features like USB 3.0 Debug (which, at long last, may make USB a viable replacement for serial ports) and they use internal flash ROM, as opposed to external for uPD720200.

Now, while the drivers have been made public, it doesn't look like *anybody* (except the few people who got advanced samples directly from Renesas) will be able to get their hands on these controllers before 2012, as uPD720201 & uPD720202 based products won't be available for the general public before then. As such, having access to the uPD720201 & uPD720202 drivers is currently quite useless...


----------



## angushades (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys i currenty have the ROG maximus z68 which controller do i have , i couldn't find the info anywhere? Oh and is there any work around the duel USB3 controllers yet for updating.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 13, 2011)

Hope this helps... quote from the review of the board at asusrog.com:


> The ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z uses a NEC controller while the ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z uses an ASMedia USB 3.0 controller which explains why we are seeing performance differences.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2011)

my  NEC USB 3.0 controller keeps going yellow triangle on me in device manager after using sleep mode


----------



## stasio (Nov 16, 2011)

*NEC/RENESAS USB3 Controller 2.1.28.0 *

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargem...rivers.com).exe


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 16, 2011)

Thx stasio


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my NEC USB 3.0 controller keeps going yellow triangle on me in device manager after using sleep mode



NO DRIVER??? That sounds like a broken chip or internal motherboard connection or a bad BIOS routine.  ASK GIGABYTE for a new Bios.

I have an EVGA x58 758 mobo and S1 and S3 just don't work right with Bios 83.  Never has worked right according to some forums I've read and EVGA has not fixed the issue that is why I suspect Bios routine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> NO DRIVER??? That sounds like a broken chip or internal motherboard connection or a bad BIOS routine.  ASK GIGABYTE for a new Bios.
> 
> I have an EVGA x58 758 mobo and S1 and S3 just don't work right with Bios 83.  Never has worked right according to some forums I've read and EVGA has not fixed the issue that is why I suspect Bios routine.



driver works, if i disable/enable it works again. updated to the newest drivers and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> driver works, if i disable/enable it works again. updated to the newest drivers and we'll see how it goes.



Well, sounds like a sleep state problem, alright.
If the latest firmware for the nec/renesas chipset did not fix it, or the driver did not help... it could be a setting in the bios, power options, device manager usb preferences, or USB non-compatible device connected.

Try running from an administrative command prompt > powercfg -energy  (put a space between the "g" and "-")
It will run for the default of 60 seconds and when finished it will tell you the location of the HTML output file.
Look through this for clues and see which wake states your board, firmware, and such are supporting.
It will, also, point to possible errors, troubles, and other info.

How Do I: Use PowerCfg in Windows 7?
Powercfg Command-Line Options
PowerCfg.docx - Microsoft Some info on the powercfg command in this document.

You can use other command line options to control, set, and gather needed info to troubleshoot with the powercfg command.

Just a place to start.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a USB 3.0 card with this chipset (PCIe 1x card by SIIG) and a Super Talent Express Duo USB 3.0 drive.  Everytime I plug the drive into the USB 3.0 port, I get a message that says the device would perform better if plugged into a superspeed USB 3.0 port.  I thought it was???

I have firmware 4015 on my card, and even tried updating to the newest drivers posted here in this thread (thanks, guys  ).  Any other thoughts?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I have a USB 3.0 card with this chipset (PCIe 1x card by SIIG) and a Super Talent Express Duo USB 3.0 drive.  Everytime I plug the drive into the USB 3.0 port, I get a message that says the device would perform better if plugged into a superspeed USB 3.0 port.  I thought it was???
> 
> I have firmware 4015 on my card, and even tried updating to the newest drivers posted here in this thread (thanks, guys  ).  Any other thoughts?



I am guessing you have an µPD720200A or newer chip on your card, since you have firmware 4015 on the card.  I don't believe the newer chipset was affected by the bugs of the original uPD720200 (no A).

Did you plug in the power to the power port on the card?

Do you have it plugged directly to the card or through a hub and/or an USB bay card reader?
You are using an USB 3.0 cable, if going to a hub?

If it is directly plugged in, then, have you tried any other USB 3.0 device in that port to see if they work at 3.0 speed? 
If they do, you may need to try the Super Talent Duo USB 3.0 drive in another pc with a USB 3.0 card/port.
It may be a defective card or drive. I hope it is not and I am wrong.

Just from my own experience... I had a powered USB 3.0 hub that refused to operate at anything, but, USB 2.0.  I returned it to AKASA and they sent a new one and, even, sent me an email stating they were sorry and after testing they confirmed it was defective.  It happens.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2011)

The card does have a power cable connected tp it, but it's a self-made extention so I don't have to have a wad of cables across the top of my video cards.  I was plugging the drive directly into the card, without a hub or cable inbetween (my PC sits sideways so it's easy to get to).  This is the only USB3.0 device I have, but I do have a new laptop for work that has a USB3.0 port on it that I can try the drive in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2011)

does anyone know if this new driver is still causing problems will the display driver in nvidia systems?


----------



## yoster (Jan 13, 2012)

Very Frustrated with this card.  Got the monoprice version (uPD720200A chipset).

Right now I'm running 2.1.28.0 Drivers and 4.0.1.5.0.2 firmware.  While it actually recognizes my 3tb hard drive now, the stinkin' thing just doesn't stay connected.  Tried backing up a 15gb file and it loses connection halfway through.  

I've been reading a ton of threads on this product - seems no one has found a solution?  I'm running win7-x64


----------



## t_ski (Jan 14, 2012)

I gave up on my card, but I also decided to upgrade my system to include a board that had USB 3.0 built-in.


----------



## yoster (Jan 17, 2012)

Quick note - I know this is an old thread but I'm responding here because it was extremely useful to me, and is one of the first result options in Google when you search for this problem, so as a service to others, I'll continue here..

A quick update on the issue.  I tried as another suggested and enabled the option for my external drive that disabled quick disconnect (can't remember what it was called), but basically I'm not required to "safely remove" the usb device before removing it.

Result?  Way WAY more stable (this was after flashing and updating drivers to newest versions).  It still has some odd issues (like not recognizing an SD card in my card reader when the 3tb drive is also plugged in, every once in awhile, not every time), but the issues are down to 1-2x per week rather than 1-2x per 10 minute period.  As such, for me, it's now to the point where it's actually useful.  I was able to perform two backups over the weekend without any disconnects.

So, for anyone experiencing issues with this card, first do the usual flash and driver update from station-drivers, then try enabling this cache option in the USB settings for the hard drive/connected devices.  

..hopefully I won't be responding in 2 days going back on everything I just said LOL..


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 31, 2012)

2.1.28.1 (19-01-2012)

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks, updates here always welcome.


----------



## tedy (Feb 8, 2012)

where can i find USB3.0 Host Controller Utility.exe ? I kinda deleted mine.

ignore it comes with setup 

my firmware is 3.0.2.5 do i need to update?


----------



## GWK (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello 
i have dell xps 17 l702x usb 3.0 problem a few week 
version usb 3.0 2.1.28.0
firmware 4015
mouse wireless worked in usb 3.0
flashdisk trenscend enter usb 3.0 work still 5 sec stop work ??? 
please help me please


----------



## Trom (Apr 23, 2012)

tedy said:


> where can i find USB3.0 Host Controller Utility.exe ? I kinda deleted mine.
> 
> ignore it comes with setup
> 
> my firmware is 3.0.2.5 do i need to update?



FYI latest to date(04/12) is :

Chip: uPD720200 & 200a
Driver Version: 2.1.28.0
FW Version: 4015

For the newer chip which I don't know if the cards with them on are generally available:

Chip: uPD720201 & 202
Driver Version: 3.0.16.0
FW Version: 2.0.1.1

All available here:
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 24, 2012)

I have on-board 720200 controller.

However, when I run the BIOS Updater, it says it cannot find a controller?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I have on-board 720200 controller.



Firmware 4015 is for the newer µPD720200A.
Firmware Version 3.0.2.8.0.8 is for the  µPD720200.

So, if, you are running the correct firmware update for the chipset you have; then, make sure you have disconnected all devices from the USB chipset you are updating and re-boot.
Install the firmware, re-boot, and re-connect your devices.

EDIT:


tedy said:


> my firmware is 3.0.2.5 do i need to update?



No, not unless you are experiencing slow usb speeds, devices randomly disconnecting, windows not detecting USB ports(2.0 or 3.0 or both), or some other problem that may be fixed by the firmware update.

I have two seperate usb chipsets (one on the motherboard and an add-in card, both are the µPD720200 chips).
One is running the 3.0.2.5 firmware and the other is on the 3.0.2.8.0.8 firmware.
Neither is having any problems and run at their designed speed.

No need to update, unless it is needed.

However, you do want to keep your drivers up to date.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Firmware 4015 is for the newer µPD720200A.
> Firmware Version 3.0.2.8.0.8 is for the  µPD720200.
> 
> So, if, you are running the correct firmware update for the chipset you have; then, make sure you have disconnected all devices from the USB chipset you are updating and re-boot.
> ...



Hmm...

I used the Firmware Version 3.0.2.8.0.8 & 4.0.1.5.0.2 (Windows 32 & 64bits) from Station Drivers, which I thought contained both firmware versions, and would identify my controller and install the correct version?

It is no big deal, I suppose, as I currently have no USB 3.0 devices connected, but I was considering a 3.0 external drive, so I wanted make sure I had the latest firmware.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 25, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> which I thought contained both firmware versions, and would identify my controller and install the correct version?



Which, it might, as I have never used that file for my updates.
I have found it best to use what is targeted for the specific chipset. Just me.

Here is some info from Station-Drivers forum page on that file (as you will notice, it is a sloppy French to English translation, also, take note that it has to be run in xp sp2 compatiblity mode... why? I don't know.)
If the babelfish translate fails for you try this for google translate > Station-Drivers forum page, again:



> New firmware of April 22, 2011 for chipsets USB 3.0 of Renesas/Nec
> uPD720200 & uPD720200a which passes from the version 3.0.2.7 .0.8 to the version 3.0.2.8 .0.8.
> 
> This version regulates a problem of yellow point of exclamation in the manager of peripherals.
> ...



P.S. @Arctucas, check the link in your post... not working.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> 
> P.S. @Arctucas, check the link in your post... not working.



Yes, for some reason, copying links from Station Drivers does not appear to work for me. Link deleted.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 25, 2012)

If anyone is interested, there is a new driver, 2.1.32.0, available on Station Drivers.


----------



## Gradius2 (May 3, 2012)

As today, this is the last version:


----------



## robal (Jul 25, 2012)

Another update:
driver 2.1.36.0
firmwares 4020 & 3034
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm


----------



## Beamon (Jul 30, 2012)

Hya folks , I've dell XPS L501X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I don't know what chip number does it have. Should I update my drivers from this page : http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm

Thanks


----------



## Cypherdude (Jul 30, 2012)

Beamon said:


> Hya folks , I've dell XPS L501X http://i46.tinypic.com/2urwk5v.png . I don't know what chip number does it have. Should I update my drivers from this page : http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm
> 
> Thanks


It depends.  Do you have any problems with your USB 3.0 right now?  If not, don't upgrade.

If you do have problems, are you sure it's because of your drivers and not something else?

If you have any problems and it's because of the drivers, are you willing to take a chance with a 3rd party site, Station-Drivers.com?  Yesterday I used this anti-virus page to check 3 different Station-Drivers.com pages:
VirusTotal Anti-Virus check page I used

*These are the 3 Station-Drivers.com pages I checked with VirusTotal*
Station-Drivers JMicron page I checked
Station-Drivers Marvell page I checked
Station-Drivers Renesas page I checked

VirusTotal says they are clean.  I downloaded 6 files, 3 firmware and 3 drivers.  I checked all 6 with Symantec Norton Internet Security.  Symantec also says they are clean.  Even if the Station-Drivers.com pages are clean, you're still taking a chance on the firmware and the drivers because these files *may* be written for another machine.

From what I understand, a lot of users, at expert level, have used the Station-Drivers.com files with little problems.  Ultimately, it's up to you if you want to take a chance or not.  If you do apply the firmware and drivers, please post what your results are here.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 31, 2012)

Updated my EVO from 1850 to 2302 and now I get that "plural host controller" crap.


----------



## Cypherdude (Jul 31, 2012)

*UPDATE:  *I did a little checking and JMicron says NOT to use their Firmware for onboard mobo controllers.  JMicron says they're for their add-on cards:
ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/SATA_Controller/Option_ROM/Notice.txt
"The JMB363 Option-Rom is for the Add-on Cards.

For JMB36x on board customers, please contact with your motherboard manufacturer for the system BIOS update."

So, 1 firmware file is out.  BTW, I looked inside the latest Station-Drivers JMB36x firmware file, *jmb36x_flash_1.21(www.station-drivers.com).zip*.  I can't even FIND the actual firmware content bin file inside the ZIP file.  WHERE IS IT?!  I also looked at the Marvell firmware and it's pretty convoluted.  I'm not sure I want to use that file either.  You're really taking a chance if you use the Station-Drivers.COM firmware files.  That's my 2¢

*This is Asus's fault.  *If they continued to support their motherboards, even after they come out with later models, we would not be having this problem.  Da** them, da** them all to h***!


----------



## RedDwarf (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Shentek USB 3.0 2+2 port PCI-e uPD720201 Renesas chipset card and I'm having big problems getting it to work properly.

The card keeps auto resuming from S3 standby and when it does, my PC is usually locked up and none responsive. That means that I lose any work that I was doing which is a very big problem for me.

S1 standby seems to work fine but that isn't much use to me unfortunately.

I've tried 3.0.20.0 and 3.0.23.0 drivers and 20.0.18 and 2.0.20 firmwares and they made no difference. I've moved the PCI-e the card is fitted in. Tried 3 different slots, PCI-e x1 v1.1?/1.01? and PCI-e x16 v2.0. I've tried disabling PME wake up in my Bios, I've tried disabling power management in the drivers and so far nothing has worked.

I've also had disappearing drivers from device manager as well as the auto resuming from standby and lock ups on resume.

Does anyone know of a solution that will get this card to work?

Other than these problems, the card works extremely well. It can do what no other USB interface on my PC, including other add in USB 2.0 cards could do and I'm not referring to speed, I mean error free transfers from my PVR. Only an nforce 2 chipset USB 2.0 worked as well. Intel USB has been utter crap by comparison and therefore I would like to find a solution to these problems because if it wasn't for the problems, it would be the holy grail of usb solutions for me.


----------



## wiak (Apr 24, 2013)

RedDwarf said:


> I have a Shentek USB 3.0 2+2 port PCI-e uPD720201 Renesas chipset card and I'm having big problems getting it to work properly.
> 
> The card keeps auto resuming from S3 standby and when it does, my PC is usually locked up and none responsive. That means that I lose any work that I was doing which is a very big problem for me.
> 
> ...


did you try the ancient asus drivers?
http://nwgat.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/necfresco-logic-usb-3-0-controller-drivers/


----------



## jumpman (Jun 28, 2013)

How do I know which chip I have so I know which driver to install? I have a Asus N61jq laptop and my usb 3 port that I have my keyboard connected to always disconnects. Using the USB 3.0 Host controller information, the driver version is 1.0.18 and firmware version 3021.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2014)

glad this thread is around, although now i'm having the same problem as someone else had on page 1 - "plural host controllers detected"


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

I might have that as well.  I have two showing, although one's in an error state.  I just ignore it, but just because I'm too busy :/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2014)

nothing i can do lets me update it, booo.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a thought... have you tried Ghostbuster to get rid of it? I doubt it; but, it maybe worth a try.
Download page <-- Use the download page to get the portable version or the msi version... if you click on DOWNLOAD on the main page it will use the click once installer (which will ask if you want to install other stuff).

Can look at the device properties and see what error code they show?
May help in fixing the problem. Maybe a code 37, 39, or ??

Another solutions to look into is getting the "Class GUID" and scour the registry for it and remove it.


----------



## Zetmor (Oct 14, 2015)

Got the problem back... on Windows 10_!_ The Windows 10 Microsoft driver just doesn't work for me: no error in the device manager, but the USB port is working at USB 2.0 only.
I tried to install the last available Windows 7 driver from Renesas (on Win10): it installs, it works at USB 3.0... but only some seconds, then hangs and goes back to USB 2.0.
It's on my "old" trusty PC that has a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 motherboard, with that Renesas µPD720200 controller. I loved that motherboard because it has a Texas Instrument firewire controller (the one I need for an audio interface).
I updated the controller firmware of course, with the last version available (3.0.2.8.0.8 fw 2.1.39.0 driver), thanks to you all here. BIOS also is the last one (F10 from 2012). But no chance, it's not working.
I'm still using that PC as a dedicated streaming machine, and my USB3 video capture device needs a USB3 Renesas port: it doesn't work on my new PC with USB3.1 ports.
Any chance to have a firmware or driver update for Windows 10? (station-drivers doesn't seem to have any driver for Renesas anymore)
Else I'll revert back to Windows 7 on my old PC.

(sorry to bump that old thread, but that's the page I got first when I was looking about the issue with my Renesas chipset, so might help others who upgraded to Windows 10)

EDIT> by looking in Google cached pages, I found the 3.0.3.4 firmware for µPD720200.
Here at station-drivers: http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...itory&Itemid=353&func=fileinfo&id=121&lang=en
I'll give it a try tonight...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2015)

Why the heck you simply don't use 2.1.39.0 driver with old handshake method dll (Works like win7 without needing proper USB descriptor, useful for some mobile devices.)

I HAVE ZERO problems on WIN10 using NEC µPD720200 with that.


----------



## Zetmor (Oct 14, 2015)

How you do that?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2015)

I believe he's on about extracting the driver package and going though device manager and installing the driver manually though it's .inf file.


----------



## Zetmor (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh, ok. That I did already: « I tried to install the last available Windows 7 driver from Renesas (on Win10): it installs, it works at USB 3.0... but only some seconds, then hangs and goes back to USB 2.0. »


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I believe he's on about extracting the driver package and going though device manager and installing the driver manually though it's .inf file.



The installer still does work fine and does the job.


----------



## Zetmor (Oct 14, 2015)

So! I have flashed the 3.0.3.4 firmware... and it got a step forward: now all seems to be fine, USB3 thumbdrive copy works fine now.
But my AverMedia video capture device still hangs (after 3-4 seconds and needs a reboot to work again). The ports stays at USB3 now though. It might be now an AverMedia driver issue, but it was working fine on my new PC. Well. I don't have any clue. I'm just gonna change my capture devices for PCI Express cards, and that's it.
(the only USB device I'll be using on that streaming PC would be the bluetooth dongle on USB 2.0 port...)






(all that was working flawlessly for years, and for hundreds of hours of streaming, on my Windows 7...)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2015)

Zetmor said:


> So! I have flashed the 3.0.3.4 firmware... and it got a step forward: now all seems to be fine, USB3 thumbdrive copy works fine now.
> But my AverMedia video capture device still hangs (after 3-4 seconds and needs a reboot to work again). The ports stays at USB3 now though. It might be now an AverMedia driver issue, but it was working fine on my new PC. Well. I don't have any clue. I'm just gonna change my capture devices for PCI Express cards, and that's it.
> (the only USB device I'll be using on that streaming PC would be the bluetooth dongle on USB 2.0 port...)
> 
> ...



What are you doing? Using capture on a USB3??? They will NEVER WORK. They are so latency flawed... use USB2 ONLY!


----------



## Zetmor (Oct 14, 2015)

ExtremeCap U3 works on USB 3.0 only: it's not sending a compressed mp4 stream, but it's sending each frame uncompressed. That's a lot of data. And I don't care the latency, since anyway I'm configuring the delays for a perfect (below the frame) sync.
That one has a latency of just 233ms, which is not that much: it's a uncompressed capture, frame by frame ( = if it skips a frame it won't unsync, it just skips a frame).
I was using a USB 2.0 capture device also, the Elgato Game Capture HD; that one (for the lowest USB2 bandwidth) was compressing to mp4, and had a HUGE latency (1533ms). But again, it did not matter that much: with the right delays on each capture device & each sound source, it was just perfect. Except the Elgato wasn't uncompressed frame by frame but it was a mp4 stream, meaning: if the USB isn't responding for a short time or the device skips a frame, everything gets unsynced. It's with those USB2 capture devices that your stream gets unsynced other time (each time a frame is lost you get an additionnal 16ms delay to your video feed that is adding up other time).
USB3 devices are good, if it's uncompressed, and of course it's stable (not crashing). You can freeze, skip frames, whatever, it's always frame by frame, so it always sync again when it's working back.
The final stream & video had all synced below 10ms (both video feeds & both sound sources): checked frame by frame with Premiere Pro.
But anyways, that's not the topic, hehe. That worked really well on that same exact PC, but on Windows 7, until I upgraded it to Windows 10.
I just bought two PCIexpress capture card, so that's solved, anyway (and delays will be much easier to configure with the two same cards). If that works. 
(took two Elgato HD 60 Pro; they provide a beta driver that can deal with multiple cards)

I liked that ExtremeCap U3 because it has a special "feature": it was delivering 60 fps no matter the real HDMI signal and adds duplicate frames if needed. My game & game capture was pure 60.0 Hz (RGB HDMI)... but my cam is 59.94 Hz (NTSC HDMI). With the ExtremeCap U3, that "feature" allowed to add duplicate frames and have a perfect sync with the other capture device at 60 fps. I just duplicate a frame every 1001 frames, so it's not really noticable (that's just one duplicate frame every 17 seconds, at 60im/s you don't see it). I hope OBS will be able to do it also by software with my new Elgato PCIe cards (one at 59.94 the other at 60). But that's another (long) story. 

Again I don't care the latency: it's important for those casting & gaming from a single PC, because you can't delay the local screen capture, and it's the camera that has a big latency (so you would need to be able to delay the screen capture to sync it with the cam). But with a two PC setup (or single PC but two capture devices), you can delay any capture (the camera, the game capture, the sound sources), so you can sync everything perfectly. Not easy, I admit, but once you know how to check the latency, it's quite straight forward (I just check the video frames sync & audio latency with Premiere Pro on a recorded footage and add the corresponding delay to that device). 
(go check twitch.tv/zetmor this Sunday if you want to check it! hehe... I'm playing Rocksmith, learning guitar with it since this monday)


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i updated the firmware on my board with these and updated the drivers, no problems at all.





Mussels said:


> glad this thread is around, although now i'm having the same problem as someone else had on page 1 - "plural host controllers detected"




given time shit happens   guess you wrote to soon   hope you sort the prob out


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 15, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> given time shit happens   guess you wrote to soon   hope you sort the prob out



I hope he has... it has been over a year.

For everyone who needs it and is running into the plural host detected, here is a read for you:  Flashing a NEC/RENESAS USB 3.0 uPD720200/uPD720200A firmware


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2015)

i just changed to a newer mobo with intel USB 3.0  problem solved!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry to necro,  but some of us may still need to add usb 3 controllers to x58.  Bought a new HP1-SU3 from ncix,  and it has the d720202 chip.  It was flashed with 2015 firmware.  Couldn't access the mini-cd driver disk.
Station-drivers has 2036 firmware,  and driver 3023 available:  http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=196&lang=en
After updating bios,  my xfer rates are through the roof on my usb3 flash drive.  This is under Win7 x64.  Decent little card and chipset.
Edit:  If you want to flash,  make sure if you have a 200,  200a,  or 201/202 chip.  Use only the firmware and driver for each.  They label them all.
http://www.ncix.com/detail/mediasonic-hp1-su3-2-port-usb-05-50576-1461.htm
This card has the 202 chip.  Canada only,  I'm not sure if Ncix US has this.
They have a 4 port version too, but I can't verify what chipset is in it.


----------

